# Daily Deals (Interval)



## barza11 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just saw that Interval is doing Daily Deals again.  Last time they had a few good things and I got a bonus week.  If I remember correctly, it was a different deal every day, right?”.

:whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2010)

For those of you who are members, there are more details on the Sightings Board, as well.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, last year they had deals on a few days where for every getaway you purchased, you would get a bonus accommodation certificate, which you can exchange 60 days prior to check-in, for a number of off-season locations and months of the year.  The certificate was valid for a year from the date of issue, for up to a four bedroom unit.  All you had to pay was the exchange fee in order to use it.


----------



## Robert D (Apr 21, 2010)

ada903 said:


> Yes, last year they had deals on a few days where for every getaway you purchased, you would get a bonus accommodation certificate, which you can exchange 60 days prior to check-in, for a number of off-season locations and months of the year.  The certificate was valid for a year from the date of issue, for up to a four bedroom unit.  All you had to pay was the exchange fee in order to use it.



I got one of these AC's and it was incredibly restrictive based on a grid where you can't use it (even 60 days within check in) for most highly desirable areas.  They don't tell you this upfront and make it sound like this AC works just like an AC that you get for depositing a week where you can get most everything in Interval within 60 days of check in.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a different offer.  They actually have specific Get-Away weeks for rent for a very low fee.  See the examples on the Sightings Board.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 21, 2010)

When they have the daily deals, they change the offers every day for 10-14 days, and on some of those days they will offer the bonus certificate for purchasing getaways, while on other days they will have discounted getaways in low season/low demand locations.  I have watched closely these daily deals in the past three years, they usually do this twice a year.  I found the bonus certificates useful - we used them for Cancun in May, Aruba in May, Palm Springs in October, not too bad.  They don't let you access the Marriott's in Aruba, but you can access the Palm Springs Marriott's for example.


----------



## LLW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm, I was expecting the deals to change at midnight, 12 am April 22, Eastern time. But it didn't.  They are still the same at this hour.......am I missing something?

Edit to add: I just went and checked. Some new deals did come up. They just didn't change the message.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think they change the deals at 9 am EST, when they also open the phone line (perhaps in order to ensure both internet and phone users get equal opportunity)?  I do not see any new deals yet, it's 8:45 am EST..  I am waiting


----------



## ada903 (Apr 22, 2010)

Today's deal: TODAY'S DAILY DEAL

Purchase any Getaway today and receive a Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate *.

With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation - a week of resort accommodations in a spacious unit (up to 2-bedroom accommodations!) choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide (exchange fee applies).

Don't miss out on this great travel deal available today only!
Book a Getaway, plus get an extra week's vacation.

Book a Getaway now!

Hurry! This great deal ends today, April 22. Check back tomorrow for a new offer. Daily Deals end April 30, 2010.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 22, 2010)

I just booked a Getaway, and it sounds like the AC is similar to the Daily Deal promotion last year. Restrictions include 59 day window and grid of weeks/locations that you have to work around. The actual certificate will be mailed in another week or so. I hope it we'll find some value in it, but who knows?


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 22, 2010)

Well crap...I bought a getaway YESTERDAY,. so I got nuttin honey


----------



## barza11 (Apr 23, 2010)

Buy another one lol


----------



## tashamen (Apr 23, 2010)

*Today's deals*

Today's deals areGetaways at Williamsburg Plantation and at Marriott Desert Springs in Palm Desert.  There are 1 bedrooms at Desert Springs I for $169 (for Gold members - $194 for regular members) through the end of October, which is a great deal - wonderful weather that time of year.  For some reason the Desert Springs II prices are higher.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 23, 2010)

They just lowered the prices for the Villas II as well, so it's part of the deal. Too bad the Villas I no longer have the access to JW Marriott.


----------



## carolbol (Apr 25, 2010)

Today's deal is  purchase a getaway and get a bonus certificate.
I purchased two getaways last year with the promotion and there was a grid that prohibited some areas.  One example was
South Florida was blocked out, but Orlando was available.


----------



## mjbaran (Apr 25, 2010)

The fine print on the AC offer says:  "Use of the Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate is subject to availability and redeemable from 59 days prior to travel."

Does this mean the AC CANNOT be used during the flexchange period? This is usually the best way to use an AC.


----------



## dlpearson (Apr 25, 2010)

mjbaran said:


> The fine print on the AC offer says:  "Use of the Bonus Resort Accommodations Certificate is subject to availability and redeemable from 59 days prior to travel."
> 
> Does this mean the AC CANNOT be used during the flexchange period? This is usually the best way to use an AC.



I interpret that to most likely mean it is usable ONLY within 59 days from checkin.  Granted, the verbiage is confusing and not written well.......

David


----------



## ada903 (Apr 25, 2010)

I used a couple of these that I got during their last promotion. 

You can get a unit, up to a four bedroom, in specific areas and times of the year (e.g. Palm Springs in the summer, Aruba in the fall, Cancun in September/October), through the instant exchange online system or by calling in at most 59 days out.  So if you were to book today, April 25, you could only book as far out as a unit that allows you to check in around June 25th.  Today you could not book a unit for July.  Also, not everything you see available in the flexchange system is available with the bonus certificate - only certain areas will qualify.

Interval will email you an electronic certificate that shows all the areas and all the months that qualify, but I found that when searching the online system the certificate would let me book areas and months not listed on the certificate - for example Cancun in May is not formally written in the certificate as allowed for that time of the year, but I was able to book a two bedroom for May in Cancun.
Also, the online system allowed me to see availability for St. Maarten in May even though the certificate does not list it.


----------



## RandRseeker (Apr 25, 2010)

*II daily deals*

Are the daily deals only available with the purchase of Getaways?  I am ready to book an exchange, and not sure if I should wait a few days in hopes of getting a little bonus with it?


----------



## Kola (Apr 25, 2010)

RandRseeker said:


> Are the daily deals only available with the purchase of Getaways?  I am ready to book an exchange, and not sure if I should wait a few days in hopes of getting a little bonus with it?



Every day is different. Today you get a certificate with a Getaway purchase  ( I bought one for Nov. 2010) but you never know what they may offer tomorrow with an exchange. If you are not hard pressed to book an exchange I would wait a few days to see other offers.

K.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Monday's II deal is Park City and Branson*

Today's deal is for discounted vacations in Park City, Utah and Branson, Missouri. Resorts are Marriott's Mountainside and Westgate Branson Woods. Studios start at $124/wk (for Gold members) starting next week. Lots of different dates are available at varying prices.


----------



## K2Quick (Apr 27, 2010)

PamMo said:


> Today's deal is for discounted vacations in Park City, Utah and Branson, Missouri. Resorts are Marriott's Mountainside and Westgate Branson Woods. Studios start at $124/wk (for Gold members) starting next week. Lots of different dates are available at varying prices.



Booked a two bedroom at Mountainside for the first week in June for $249.  Definitely not something I "needed" but it will make for a fun staycation.


----------



## julienjay (Apr 27, 2010)

Has anyone received their free bonus certificate yet? I haven't...


----------



## barza11 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Daily Deals*

Today's deal: 

Puerto Vallarta, Mexico – Studio From $174 Per Week

Breckenridge, Colorado – Studio From $174 Per Week

Guatemala – Studio From $174 Per Week



Puerto Vallarta in the summer for $174…not too bad!!!


----------



## tandemrider (Apr 30, 2010)

I read on timeshareforum.com that the II Daily Deals will end at the end of April, is this true?


----------



## LLW (Apr 30, 2010)

tandemrider said:


> I read on timeshareforum.com that the II Daily Deals will end at the end of April, is this true?


 
The last line of the Daily Deal message on II says:

"Daily Deals end TOMORROW, April 30, 2010, so check back for the last deal."


----------



## tashamen (Apr 30, 2010)

*Today's deal*

Last deal - get an AC with purchase of any Getaway.


----------



## mecllap (Apr 30, 2010)

Bummer, I can't find anything that works for me right now for a Getaway -- but then again, I did that last year, and almost didn't get to use the bonus anyway (did at the last minute for a trip my sister wanted to make -- off-season at Branson -- so, no great loss that I can't use it this year).


----------

